# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Ranchu Thread

## Fei Miao

Thought I share my other side :Smile:  My latest purchase, not a high grade fish, but good wen development.

----------


## Fei Miao

Still my favourite-


when first purchase it- young fish

----------


## blue33

how do you maintain the colour, they usually fade off after awhile.  :Smile:

----------


## Fei Miao

Greenwater, sunlight, diet of duckweed. I felt sunlight is very important, I also feed with good quality pellets i9n additional supplements of duckweed and bloodworms.

----------


## blue33

Yes, many told me and through my research, green water and sunlight was the only way to get them this red. Was thinking indoor anyway to get them this red beside the mentioned one.  :Grin:

----------


## Fei Miao

try lights, not sure if UV lights have the same effect as sunlight :Grin:

----------


## Fei Miao

more

----------


## goldfish&koi

feed more will be more nice  :Smile:

----------


## gadget818

hard to maintain the color when you keep this indoor  :Sad:

----------


## BFG

http://reefbuilders.com/2011/11/18/a...-loaded-style/

Found this short clip in a reefing blog. This has to be something for a reef blog to feature.

----------


## Ron

My TVR year 2, sharing some videos :Smile:

----------


## Ron

another video

----------


## Ron

Final video

----------


## marcusth

hi just wondering where are some recommended place to get goldfish such as young ranchu and those with bubble eyes??
i bought twice from c328 but after bringing back home realized white spot or infection occurs even though i gave a thorough check before i had them wrapped up  :Sad: (
I always find goldfishes hard to get as lfs tend to neglect them somehow..

----------


## Ron

I got my ranchu parents & juvs from another hobbyist, who also coached me on the upkeep....that's the benefit of buying from fellow hobbyists.

You can also go to the goldfish farms.

----------


## marcusth

yeah probably..awaiting for hobbyist to let go of their gold fish  :Smile: )

----------


## Ron

Most welcome to come visit if you're around 112 Katong mall :Wink:

----------


## marcusth

I shall PM you when i happen to go, thanks RON  :Smile:

----------


## Ron

Share my new videos:

----------


## Ron



----------


## Ron



----------


## chansl

Hi bro

Do you have a ranchu fish shop at katong ? i am thinking of keeping it




> Most welcome to come visit if you're around 112 Katong mall

----------


## Ron

Latest update

----------


## Astronaut

where did you buy these Ramchu in Singapore?

----------

